# Dog hunt next weekend west desert help



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

I am taking my young sons to the fish springs area in the west desert to look for coyotes. I've never been out there and have never seen coyotes in the west desert. Anybody point me in the right direction or want to come with and show me the ropes? I want my boys to have a good time so they don't get discouraged. If u want u can send me a private message. I live in magna and am willing to do some driving for a good time looking for dogs.


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

Wrong forum. Hunting dogs forum = hunting with dogs, not hunting for dogs (coyotes).


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Im no expert but ill give you the little coyote hunting knowledge I have gained. Get away from people and popular recreation areas, hike out of sight of your truck, then sit in full camo (face mask and all) quietly for a few minutes before calling. Let out a series of calls taking breaks every minute or so. If there is a dog in the area that is going to respond to your call you will either hear him or see him within 15-20 minutes of the time you started calling. If 15-20 minutes goes by with no response then move on at least a few miles away and start the process all over. Decoys really help bring them in, I use the mojo critter. Also the face mask is a must, the first dog I ever called in spotted me because I wasnt wearing a face mask and the sun put a good glare on my face that he was able to see.
Let us know how your trip goes. I hope you and your boy can nail a coyote or two.


----------

